# Tor Browser Bundle



## nickednamed (May 31, 2013)

I can't get Tor browser bundle to work. It is said to work with FreeBSD, but I get the following error:


```
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ldd: ./App/Firefox/firefox-bin: Exec format error
./App/Firefox/firefox-bin: exit status 1

Launching Tor Browser Bundle for Linux in /home/user/.torbrowser
ELF binary type "0" not known.
./start-tor-browser: ./App/vidalia: Exec format error
Vidalia exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126
```

Question 1: Do I need the Linux compatibility layer installed to use this?

I don't really want to install it as I have a vanilla base system with only about 5 extra programs installed, and a few large, self-contained applications (from PCBSD PBIs). 

Question 2: If this is indeed the case, what are my options?
security/tor with www/polipo plus my browser of choice?


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2013)

nickednamed said:
			
		

> Question 1: Do I need the Linux compatibility layer installed to use this?


Yes, if you tried to use the Linux version.



> Question 2: If this is indeed the case, what are my options?
> security/tor with www/polipo plus my browser of choice?


If you did that you wouldn't be needing the browser bundle.


----------



## nickednamed (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response.

The version I tried using said it is version "Version 2.3.25-8 - Linux, Unix, BSD", as written in the link I provided. I assume that means FreeBSD too. But it doesn't work for me. 

Does the error 
	
	



```
ELF binary type "0" not known.
```
 indicate that this is a Linux binary? Does anybody know how I can check if it is indeed for FreeBSD?

I have already installed and set up security/tor and www/polipo and all is well it seems.

EDIT: No it doesn't, see below.

Would still like to know about the self-contained version I have though.

EDIT: I can't open ".onion" sites but when I go to https://check.torproject.org/ it says my tor stuff is working correctly.. 

Here is my installation process, in case I missed something:


```
portmaster security/tor www/polipo
cp /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc.sample /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc
cp /usr/local/etc/polipo/config.sample /usr/local/etc/polipo/config
```

In /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc I uncommented 
	
	



```
RunAsDaemon 1
```

In /usr/local/etc/polipo/config I uncommented 
	
	



```
socksParentProxy = "localhost:9050"
diskCacheRoot = ""
daemonise = true
logSyslog = true
```

To /etc/rc.conf I added: 
	
	



```
tor_enable="YES"
polipo_enable="YES"
```

I rebooted, and I set Firefox to use the proxy with SOCKS v5 127.0.0.1 port 9050.

When I go to https://check.torproject.org/ it says my tor stuff is working correctly.

Whenever I click on a ".onion" link, I get the error message: 
	
	



```
Server not found
Firefox can't find the server at www.kpvz7ki2v5agwt35.onion.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2013)

I use www/privoxy instead of www/polipo. I've added a line to the configuration to automatically proxy .onion through tor:

```
#this directs ALL requests to the tor proxy
forward-socks4a .onion localhost:9050 .
```


----------



## BSD_Daemon (May 2, 2015)

I installed tor and then when I launch it simply says:

```
May 02 20:25:47.855 [notice] Tor v0.2.6.7 (git-9ccf019b168909ef) running on FreeBSD with Libevent 2.0.22-stable, OpenSSL 1.0.1l-freebsd and Zlib 1.2.8.
May 02 20:25:47.855 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning
May 02 20:25:47.855 [notice] Read configuration file "/usr/local/etc/tor/torrc".
May 02 20:25:47.863 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
May 02 20:25:47.000 [notice] Parsing GEOIP IPv4 file /usr/local/share/tor/geoip.
May 02 20:25:47.000 [notice] Parsing GEOIP IPv6 file /usr/local/share/tor/geoip6.
May 02 20:25:48.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 0%: Starting
May 02 20:25:48.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 80%: Connecting to the Tor network
May 02 20:25:49.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 85%: Finishing handshake with first hop
May 02 20:25:50.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 90%: Establishing a Tor circuit
May 02 20:25:51.000 [notice] Tor has successfully opened a circuit. Looks like client functionality is working.
May 02 20:25:51.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 100%: Done
```
But then nothing happens (I mean no tor window, or popup, etc. like it does in Linux). What is the problem? Can somebody tell me if I am doing something wrong? I am used to working in Linux and not so conversant with FreeBSD.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## getopt (May 2, 2015)

What you have seen is the messages of the starting Tor daemon. Your question suggests that you are not familiar with daemons rc(8) aka services service(8). The Tor daemon does not pop-up windows in your browser but create messages to log files in /var/log/tor and listens on 127.0.0.1 port 9050 which should be used by a proxy like Privoxy or Popolio. This proxy is listening on another port (i.e. 8118) for connections from your browser.

You appended to an old thread named "Tor Browser Bundle". Be advised that *there is no such bundle for FreeBSD*. In FreeBSD you have to put all together yourself, which is a non trivial job for a newbee. The most challenging work is to setup Firefox's preferences  prefs.js for not leaking anonymity.


----------



## BSD_Daemon (May 3, 2015)

getopt said:


> What you have seen is the messages of the starting Tor daemon. Your question suggests that you are not familiar with daemons rc(8) aka services service(8). The Tor daemon does not pop-up windows in your browser but create messages to log files in /var/log/tor and listens on 127.0.0.1 port 9050 which should be used by a proxy like Privoxy or Popolio. This proxy is listening on another port (i.e. 8118) for connections from your browser.
> 
> You appended to an old thread named "Tor Browser Bundle". Be advised that *there is no such bundle for FreeBSD*. In FreeBSD you have to put all together yourself, which is a non trivial job for a newbee. The most challenging work is to setup Firefox's preferences  prefs.js for not leaking anonymity.



OK I will go through the relevant post(s) and parts of handbook. In Linux (R) it is bundled as a package so it is indeed trivial to set it up. Just a few commands and you are done. I expected something like that in FreeBSD, but it is not the case. I will try again and get back when I am stuck!
I simply followed the steps shown by nickednamed.


----------

